# NMTBD Baritone bike content



## Hallic (Sep 3, 2011)

I got a Merida Big.Nine TFS 900-D 












I was test cycling this bike earlier this week was and immediately noticed the improved riding experience with the 29er wheels. You won't notice any of the little bumps while riding and the larger contact-surface with the ground allows for some technical manoeuvres which otherwise result you in slipping down.

There's also this tricker which locks the suspension for some of those long climbs. which i first was a bit of skeptical about, but it really is more compfty.



For you guys who like to view some of all that tech jazz, here a link to the merida site:
Big.Nine TFS 900-D - MTB Hardtail - Merida Bikes International


----------



## Bevo (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice bike!!


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 4, 2011)

damn dude, you guys and these 29's are starting to tempt me.


----------



## Hallic (Sep 4, 2011)

Bevo said:


> Nice bike!!


thanks



the fuhrer said:


> damn dude, you guys and these 29's are starting to tempt me.


They are the way to go to go fast


----------

